# opinion on JD 425 for sale



## badgerdude (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey folks - any opinions on the price for this? Has a lot of hours and this is my first machine so I'm not sure it it's reasonable. No deck, which is a concern since I would need to source one. Still has the original cam so that hasn't been replaced or upgraded to steel. Original owner and well maintained according to him. Comes with an ugly but usable tiller and has the 540 3pt hitch option. Thoughts? what's a reasonable offer given the hours and lack of deck?

Thank you for your time.

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/grd/5097567888.html


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

My first question,is why doesn't it have a deck?
1206 hrs is a lot,and the grill,if replaced,is not cheap,used ones on Ebay run $90- $150 . The steel cam(without gasket set),runs $130 usd.
This site,new, http://www.greenpartstore.com/view_category.asp?cat=&sortby=[sortby]&page=3 ,the grill is $127usd.
If it had the deck,I'd say it would be a decent price,but,if you decide you want to mow,you'll either have to buy a jd deck(about 3k),or a bush hog.


----------



## badgerdude (Mar 18, 2015)

apparently the deck rusted out so that's why it's not available. Or it's available but not usable. It seems high to me without the deck so I was considering offering $500 less and then trying to source out a used deck. Not sure how difficult that is. In general, finding a used 400 series around here is difficult. I've been looking for 6 months and only seen a few on craigslist in that time frame.


----------

